# "ElevatedDiagnostics"



## flylazybabyboy

I don't really know what elevateddiagnostics is but it's in my appdata and would like to know what it is if anyone can help me. I googled it and saw something bout malware. If someone can help me out and tell me what this is and if it is a malware how do I remove it.
Thank you.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi - 

It belongs to a Windows 7 feature known as "Windows Troubleshooting" - 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/windows-troubleshooting

Additional technical information from MSDN --> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee330866.aspx

The folder can be deleted if so desired. It simply contains the results from any of the tests executed at an elevated administrative level.

Happy Holidays. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * - just noticed that your OS is listed as Vista SP2. Vista has similar troubleshoting abilities to Windows 7, just not as user-friendly or as thorough. I don't have access right now to a Vista system to test for the output folder as I just did on this Windows 7 system. Apologies... JC

.


----------

